# Members in Motion Policies



## Bob Hubbard

We'd like this to be a fun exchange. A place to share some video of ourselves training.  Unless asked, please do not "pick apart" things.  Some friendly critisism is always welcome, but no one wants to be torn to shreads.  It takes alot of guts to put a clip or clips of yourself up, so please be considerate.

 Here are the ground rules:
 - Clips must be of yourself. It can include others, but you must be the subject. (2 man sets you should be 1 of 2.)
 - When posting, give some background.  Let us know a little bit about what was happening.
 - Be polite.  "Turn your fist out a little more" is good. "Thats pure crap" is not.
 - For those linking to off-site clips, please verify the link works.
 - Please specify File Type, and Size. (Exp Quicktime, 3MB)
 - Have Fun.

 If you need a place to host your video clips, please contact me.  I would be happy to provide the storage and bandwidth, in exchange for allowing MartialTalk to add the clip to the video library.

 As usual, any questions, ask away.


----------



## terryl965

Indeed sorry for the comment kieth.


----------



## Makalakumu

Kaith, can we post mpegs directly from our accounts?  I have a digital camera that can take short mpegs and I would be happy to share a few.  I can think of a lot of good things this new forum could be used for...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Terry - No worries  I didn't take it negatively. 

John - Theres a file size limit, I think 200kb on attachments.  If you want to do bigger, email em to me, and I'll put them on the server and send you the links to post. 


What I'd love to see it this grow to one of the largest member-built video libraries out there, both serious and fun.


----------



## Makalakumu

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> John - Theres a file size limit, I think 200kb on attachments. If you want to do bigger, email em to me, and I'll put them on the server and send you the links to post.


Kaith, thanks for creating this section.  I've got a few legality questions...

1.  Do we need signed consent forms for anyone who appears in our videos?  

2.  Should we even post videos of people who are under 18?

In the education field, any time we bring a video camera to the classroom we need to have parents sign forms saying it is okay to take their child's picture.  Perhaps the videos should be of members only.  I can vouch for myself and if another MT member appears in the video, that person can vouch for themselves in thread.  Is this legal BS even neccessary?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Kaith, thanks for creating this section.  I've got a few legality questions...
> 
> 1.  Do we need signed consent forms for anyone who appears in our videos?


 You (the filmer) most likely do.  As I'm only displaying them but not the producer, I just need your statement that everything is legally ok.



> 2.  Should we even post videos of people who are under 18?
> 
> In the education field, any time we bring a video camera to the classroom we need to have parents sign forms saying it is okay to take their child's picture. Perhaps the videos should be of members only. I can vouch for myself and if another MT member appears in the video, that person can vouch for themselves in thread.


 For the legal reasons, unless there were signed permissions (in the fine print of many camp registrations for example), probably should stay away from minors. (<18). 



> Is this legal BS even neccessary?


 Sadly, yes. Everyone today seems to want to sue over anything. It's the easy way to make some cash, or just bully someone into submission.

 Since these clips are of our members, and not random seminar clips, I don't think we need to get too complex. If theres a problem, I'll happily take the clip(s) down.


 Alternatively, we can also use a simple release form.  Fill it out, sign it, and shoot it back to me.  Covers both our butts.:

 = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
 Photograph/Video Release Form

 MODEL RELEASE FORM - SilverStar WebDesigns Inc.

  SilverStar WebDesigns Inc. - P.O. 1372, Buffalo, NY 14220 - silverstarsites.net

 I _________________________ Give Permision for my photographic or video image to be used on MartialTalk.com / KenpoTalk.com.


 -------------------------------------------------------------------------

 I, the undersigned, do hereby consent to the use by SilverStar WebDesigns Inc. and it's assignees of my image, voice, or both, in (1) the video, photograph, or audio tape described below; and (2) any video, photograph, or audio tape reproduced either in whole or in part from the video, photograph or audio tape described below.

 In addition, I waive all claims to compensation or damages based on the use of my image or voice, or both, by SilverStar WebDesigns Inc. I also waive any right to inspect or approve the finished photograph or video or audio tape.

 I understand that this consent is perpetual, that I may not revoke it, and that it is binding on my heirs and assigns.

 I warrant that I am at least 18 years of age and that I am competent in my own name insofar as this consent is concerned. I further attest that I have read this consent form and fully understand its contents.

 Description of video, photograph, or audio tape: 
 ________________________________________________
 ________________________________________________
 ________________________________________________

 Signature of participant:
 ________________________________________________

 Printed name of participant:
 ________________________________________________

 Address of participant:
 ________________________________________________

 Date:
 ________________________________________________

 Name and address of photographer/videographer:
 ________________________________________________
 ________________________________________________


----------



## Loki

So if I wanna make a clip of myself and have it posted, all I have to do is make it and mail it to you?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

yup.


----------



## Loki

Just a thought:

I personally don't know too much about different MA's, as my country offers litte variety (and my training regimen offers little time for exposure), so I thought it'd be really cool (based on your storage and bandwidth limitations) to categorize a section of the library by style and have an example of each technique in the curriculum (the more, the merrier), with an option for sorting by type (kata, against knife, holds etc) and rank. This allows people to see how different MA's work in action without having to run around the world doing it.


----------



## Sapper6

QUESTION:

is there a way to import videos off VHS-C into your computer.  my video card has some video in jacks and s-vid jacks on the back, as does my VHS-C recorder.  can these two talk?

thanks in advance artyon:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Loki said:
			
		

> Just a thought:
> 
> I personally don't know too much about different MA's, as my country offers litte variety (and my training regimen offers little time for exposure), so I thought it'd be really cool (based on your storage and bandwidth limitations) to categorize a section of the library by style and have an example of each technique in the curriculum (the more, the merrier), with an option for sorting by type (kata, against knife, holds etc) and rank. This allows people to see how different MA's work in action without having to run around the world doing it.


 As long as we keep growing our Supporting Member and sponsor ranks, both storage and bandwidth won't be a problem. 

In all honesty, I'd love to house video archives of complete arts (IE every form, technique and instructor)


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> QUESTION:
> 
> is there a way to import videos off VHS-C into your computer.  my video card has some video in jacks and s-vid jacks on the back, as does my VHS-C recorder.  can these two talk?
> 
> thanks in advance artyon:


 You would need a capture program like Adobe Premier I believe.  There are some free/shareware ones floating around.  I'd also check the docs for the video card for specifics. It may even have something on those disks we never look at that'll do it.


----------



## Pale Rider

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> QUESTION:
> 
> is there a way to import videos off VHS-C into your computer. my video card has some video in jacks and s-vid jacks on the back, as does my VHS-C recorder. can these two talk?
> 
> thanks in advance artyon:


 It would be easy to do only if you have the software programs. I have used myself : Roxio Easy CD Creator, Nero, and Pinnacle. I find that Pinnacle offers the easiest method of transferring analog to digital.
   If that doesn't seem to work for you (and if you have Windows XP) you should be able to do that with Windows Movie Maker 2.0.
   If you need any assistance in transferring videos to digital - let me know and I will be glad to help.

 Question when you are talking about placing videos - are you referring to simply placing links to videos that members may have on their sites?
  For example:
*Brown Belt sparring*
  (I'm the tall one, the other was my student at the time during 1990-1991)
  Video shot at Fort Gordon, Georgia 1990


----------



## Shogun

So let me see if I am correct. Can I mail you (as in usps or whatever) a video of _something_, and you put it on the site? if so, That'd be great. I'm game. I have some great GJJ stuff with me and my Instructor.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Yes, as long as the video is in an electronic format. MPG, AVI, MOV, etc.
If its on a vhs or dvd or vcd it'll take me some time and fiddlin to get it converted.


----------

